# Rules for SA PR



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, I'm residing in south africa since 2010 with 2 years ICT Visa and 3 years corporate permit visa. Can I apply for PR in South Africa. ?

Thanks,


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi, I'm residing in south africa since 2010 with 2 years ICT Visa and 3 years corporate permit visa. Can I apply for PR in South Africa. ?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi

I was on a coporate permit and received my PR after 5 years being on the corporate under the old law.

According to the new ruling a coporate permit does not qualify for PR anymore.

Regards


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Smokey_sa said:


> Hi
> 
> I was on a coporate permit and received my PR after 5 years being on the corporate under the old law.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Dear krrish.ram, 

Have you been offered a permanent position with an employer?


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Dear krrish.ram,
> 
> Have you been offered a permanent position with an employer?


Hi LegalMan,

I work for a Indian MNC company contracted to Southafrica company. Position is permanant with Indian Company.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> 
> I work for a Indian MNC company contracted to Southafrica company. Position is permanant with Indian Company.


If you have been offered a permanent position within the South African Company, then you will be able to apply for Permanent Residency. Are you currently on the ICT visa or the Corporate visa?


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> If you have been offered a permanent position within the South African Company, then you will be able to apply for Permanent Residency. Are you currently on the ICT visa or the Corporate visa?


Hi Legalman,

I'm on corporate permit now which is expiring in Mar'2015. Going back to my home country in Mar'2015 and will come back with ICT visa.

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Krrish.ram, 

Just to warn you, that you may have to stay in your home country for up to 6 months before applying for another ICT visa. The new regulations state that one needs to have worked for the company abroad (being abroad) for up to 6 months before being able to qualify for an Intra-Company Transfer Visa. Hopefully this wont be the case with you. 

I hope your application goes smoothly.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Krrish.ram,
> 
> Just to warn you, that you may have to stay in your home country for up to 6 months before applying for another ICT visa. The new regulations state that one needs to have worked for the company abroad (being abroad) for up to 6 months before being able to qualify for an Intra-Company Transfer Visa. Hopefully this wont be the case with you.
> 
> I hope your application goes smoothly.


Hi LegalMan, Thanks for the response.

I was on ICT visa initial 2 years and later on corporate visa for 3 years. I have been working in SA since 2010 continuously. I hope everything goes smoothly. Thanks.


----------

